# 20 and 30 lb propane tanks



## fogducker (Mar 21, 2010)

have a few of these kicking around..
been reading of a few of the mini smokers being built here..
and that seems like about the size i would like to make up..i have access to torches and welding machines,so  im open to all kinds of neat ideas..
thanks ahead for helping me build a smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





cheers

Don


----------



## fogducker (Apr 4, 2010)

anybody


----------



## bcfishman (Apr 4, 2010)

I think a nice offset reverse flow would be a good idea. I know someone on here just did a nice thread on theirs.

If you have enough of them, maybe make a tall multilevel vertical.

A cold smoker as well.

The options are as deep as your wallet.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 4, 2010)

Now Don you want to make a small smoker?? Then you can find out anything about builds in the build section here all you have to do is go the front page and scoll down to it there. You should be able to find anything you need there.


----------

